# More test mule pics.......



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

After posting: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104134 , The same evening I was strolling thru beautiful downtown Bishop, CA and spied the motherlode of BMW test products staying at the Best Western (Note: free fish freezing). Almost the entire parking lot was filled with with BMW products with manufacturer plates (there was even a Rolls)....so I went back this morning and took some more pics  .

If you look at the interior pics of the dual exhaust 3er's the tach goes to 7K - so it is probably not a diesel, but a few of them had a boost/PSI gauge - so whoever said "turbo" might have been correct? Hmmm.....turbo+trailer hitch?

        

Plent of clean towels...too: 

.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

:thumbup: E92 E93


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Incredible photos... I HOPE you got more then that! :thumbup: 
YOU are the MAN!!! Hey... I told you all... that's the turbo... and it sure as hell aint no diesel... not with a 7k redline... that spells ZHP or 335i or what ever... it's a freakin' Turbo! Yeah!!! :thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey Rizzo!!
Congrats!! You have officially been added to the BMWAG's $hitlist and hitmen are dispatched as we speak to take you OUT!!  Welcome to my world Brotha!!  Keep your head down and stay low.... :eeps:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

beewang said:


> Hey Rizzo!!
> Congrats!! You have officially been added to the BMWAG's $hitlist and hitmen are dispatched as we speak to take you OUT!!  Welcome to my world Brotha!!  Keep your head down and stay low.... :eeps:


 :rofl:

u sooo funny... :rofl:

>internal search code: 3267854
random threer xfactor my06


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

great finds!


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Rizzo DELIVERS!* :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Intercooler?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

vexed said:


> :thumbup: E92 E93


There didn't seem to be any E92 or E93s in the group...

But looking forward to see what they look like


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

D'oh... I just said that was the 335i in the other thread, now we see a boost gauge and a front-mounted intercooler...

I still do want to see a N/A 335 though


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Incredible photos... I HOPE you got more then that! :thumbup:
> YOU are the MAN!!! Hey... I told you all... that's the turbo... and it sure as hell aint no diesel... not with a 7k redline... that spells ZHP or 335i or what ever... it's a freakin' Turbo! Yeah!!! :thumbup:


 Supercharged? Apparently. Turbosupercharged? Perhaps. Boost gauge indicates supercharging, but does not imply the method of supercharging.

Nice work Rizzo!


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

Nice find Frank Rizzo! :thumbup: What the hell are you doing in Bishop anyway?

For some reason I couldn't help but think of Mr.Paddle Shift when I saw this....


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok, that penis sticking out of the back of the 3, that's just weird.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Great photos Rizzo !

Now your name is on the list in every airport in Germany 

Yes, that's the turbo :thumbup:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey Alex - what does that sticker on the dash say? Somehing about the airbag not working with the laptop holder?


I was in Bishop on a Los Angeles Department of Water and Power field trip. We traced the path all the way up to Lee Vining to see where we stea ...er... "get" our water from. When we were at Mono Lake I kept getting back off the bus while we were waiting for the rest of the group to get on, so I could take more pics of the black X5 type vehicle. The DWP tour guide said "it's a sad day when we care more about a car than where our water comes frome" jokingly. 

When I was taking those pics at the Hotel one of the BMW guys looked out into the parking lot and yelled something at me, So I flashed some hand signs at him and yelled back "Bimmerfest!! Mother F***er!!!".......Well not really, it was waay to early an no one was up....but I would have if someone was looking...:supdude: :str8pimpi 
.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

:bow: :supdude: 

Wow -- 2 groups of pictures now! Great job!

I like the one picture where it looks like they have taped the km/h to mph conversion table to the side of the dash. It just seems so low-tech it makes me smile


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

"The appropriate version of DSC has not yet been created for this prototype vehicle... please drive carefully..." :eeps: :rofl:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Wow so this turbo thing is true? :yikes: If so the 335 with turbo is probably going to have close to the same performance as the E46 M3. All you guys who bought an 05 M3 are going to find out the meaning of the word "depreciation" next year.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Frank Rizzo said:


> When I was taking those pics at the Hotel one of the BMW guys looked out into the parking lot and yelled something at me, So I flashed some hand signs at him and yelled back "Bimmerfest!! Mother F***er!!!".......Well not really, it was waay to early an no one was up....but I would have if someone was looking...:supdude: :str8pimpi
> .


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Someone get Rizzo some more Bimmerfest stickers so he can put them all over the test mules next time.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Hey Alex - what does that sticker on the dash say? Somehing about the airbag not working with the laptop holder?.


It says the passenger side airbag is activated, when the laptop holder is installed, the seat should not be used and nothing should be placed on the seat.


----------



## Andm99 (Sep 19, 2003)

Why hasn't anyone mentioned the DUAL EXHAUST on the dark E90? Interesting, might this go hand in hand with the new sports package pics we saw recently on the Electric Red E90? Also, where is the 335 name coming from? Might this just be a 330 Turbo or 330ti?


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

Andm99 said:


> Why hasn't anyone mentioned the DUAL EXHAUST


mentioned several times in his first thread (linked above).


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

hmr said:


> Intercooler?


Or a transmission cooler to go with the tow hitch 

-Mark


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2004)

Rizzo, Rizzo, Rizzo!!! Great pictures and work. Give the man a test drive on all of these vehicles! 

You're the man!!! :bow: 


Any more???


Flex

P.S. You may want to consider enlisting in the Witness Protection program... :rofl:


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

Frank: 
I almost spit my coffee on my screen this morning when I read about you skulking around the parking lot. I envisioned a scene from _Animal House_ when John Belushi is jumping around commando-like before bringing in the horse. I love the low key profile of the test cars. Oh sure, a Rolls Royce in a Best Western! I guess the Econolodge was full or something like that!

A few thoughts:

* I guess we can debunk the potential of the 3-series diesel for now. There's no way the red line will go to 7,000 RPM. 
* The black plug on the back of the silver E90 with the trailer hitch may indicate they are measuring trailer sway dynamics for their own vesion of Mercedes-Benz's upcoming trailer control system. The black E90 rear picture is too dark to see anything (Frank is there a plug on the black E90 with a trailer hitch?)
* Next time you see them and you want a reaction from the German test crew, try pulling the cladding off the test mule, they really hate that!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

We must definitely develop a kind of fluid that would eat the cladding, but wouldn't touch the paint. Now that would be awesome


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

fm_illuminatus said:


> Ok, that penis sticking out of the back of the 3, that's just weird.


 Euro tow hitch. Removable, too!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Someone get Rizzo some more Bimmerfest stickers so he can put them all over the test mules next time.


How does one say "PWNZ3D" in German?


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

DaveH said:


> * The black plug on the back of the silver E90 with the trailer hitch may indicate they are measuring trailer sway dynamics for their own vesion of Mercedes-Benz's upcoming trailer control system. The black E90 rear picture is too dark to see anything (Frank is there a plug on the black E90 with a trailer hitch?)


X3 has this already, but perhaps they're calibrating it for the E90?

--Andre


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Nice work again. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

There is a phone number on the sticker. Shall I call and tell them that all their cars belong to us?


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

Andre Yew said:


> X3 has this already, but perhaps they're calibrating it for the E90?
> 
> --Andre


Andre: I went through the entire X3 options ordering guide and did not see the trailer sway control system. Is this a European option only?


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> There is a phone number on the sticker. Shall I call and tell them that all their cars belong to us?


Yes, call them and tell them they won't see their cars again unless they release BMW Individual in North America! Automotive _Jihad_ anyone? : popcorn:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> There is a phone number on the sticker. Shall I call and tell them that all their cars belong to us?


Yes, Yes... CALL them!!! :yikes: CALL them right NOW!!
... but you have to record the conversation so we can all enjoy! : popcorn:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Frank.. Thanks much, and great work!

You should really watermark them before posting them. I can guarantee they will have autospies watermarks on them soon, if they haven't already taken them.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Great shots. :thumbup:

Like everyone else, I've heard the repeated rumors of a turbo 3 Series, but didn't believe them. It was a combination of BMW's recent history of avoiding turbos, and me sticking my head in the sand and hoping that they wouldn't do it...but these pictures have me convinced. 

I'm still not sure if I'm interested in buying one, even with the increased horsepower. I hate turbo lag and the jolt turbo boost can give you when you least expect it.


----------



## CC 330i (Jun 1, 2005)

Great shots Rizzo! I guess the rumors are true. 

On a personal note, I am a Jerky Boys fan myself. I also spent 5 years living in the Eastern Sierra (mostly Mammoth) working for the Forest Service as a firefighter. I spent 3 summers in Independence (working on the Helicopter based there) and we we would definitely see lots of test vehicles come through. I am sure they do a lot of testing there because it is very hot and desolate, and is very close to Death Valley. 

Interesting that you work for LA DWP. My granparents lived up in the Owens Valley in the 20s, and it is a shame that LA has to take all the water from the valley (the entire Eastern Sierra actually) and was somewhat dubious about gaining the water rights, but hey, I'm not going to get all political about it. LA needs the water. There simply isn't enough water in the LA basin for all the people that want to live there. The same thing is happening in Vegas... It's just an interesting story. If you haven't already read it, the book "Cadillac Desert" is pretty interesting. Good old Mulhullond was definitely a forward thinker. 

Incidentally, there is a pretty interesting museum in Independence that has a lot of the old equipment that they used to build the Aqueduct. Also, Manzanar internment camp is nearby, and though it is a reminder of sad times in our history, they opened up a museum of sorts not long ago in the one remaining building. 

Also, there is a pretty great driving road (several of them actually) with almost no traffic. Very few people know about it. If you PM me I will let members in on it. 

There's definitely a lot to see and do on the drive to Mammoth and Yosemite on the 395, but unfortunately, most people are in such a hurry that they never stop to experience them. If you head East out of Big Pine, for example, there is a pretty awesome highway (very twisty and little traffic), and at the top of the mountain, you have the oldest living things on the planet. They are the Bristlecone Pines. Some of them are more than 4000 years old! 

But I digress. Great shots of the E90. Looks like I may have to trade in sooner than I thought!! E90 Turbo, whooo hoooo!


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

I have read that the turbo system they are working on is a dual turbo. Eliminating the low rpm turbo lag


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Wingboot said:


> I have read that the turbo system they are working on is a dual turbo. Eliminating the low rpm turbo lag


Yes... one smaller then the other... I was told by a big shot from BMW that the "lag" would be more like a "civilized onset of power... worthy of a premium badge..." A bunch of us were bitching about going Turbo  and lag issues and so on... the BMW techi said that we should be very careful about the use of such words. That we would be really surprised at what we experience.  I hope he's right! :thumbup:


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

*Turbos are good - for us mountain folk...*



PhilH said:


> Great shots. :thumbup:
> 
> Like everyone else, I've heard the repeated rumors of a turbo 3 Series, but didn't believe them. It was a combination of BMW's recent history of avoiding turbos, and me sticking my head in the sand and hoping that they wouldn't do it...but these pictures have me convinced.
> 
> I'm still not sure if I'm interested in buying one, even with the increased horsepower. I hate turbo lag and the jolt turbo boost can give you when you least expect it.


When you live your life between 6000' and 10000' above sea level, you yearn for anything that will return to you the 25%-30% reduction in rated power that the altitude has caused!  Normally aspirated gasioline engines loose 3%-4% per 1000' above sea level.

For those who want to know more...The exact de-rating depends on altitude, barometric pressure, temperature, dewpoint and relative humidity. Check out this page from the Rocky Mountain Chapter, BMW CCA.

I love turbos, lag or no lag - I just want to get up my driveway! 

Great shots, Frank! Thanks!!

_Greg_


----------

